# Sexing my tegu.



## redtail2426 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok my tegu is 7 months old 29" long give or take a half an inch, I bought him or her from Rick and he said he probed his babies and that he was a male which is what I asked for. Now I have taken a look at the vent and do not see any buttons, what is the so called dead line for size where if you dont see buttons it is definately a female?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2008)

I can see the bumps at about 17-20 inches. You can also feel them right behind the vent on both sides of the tail.

Here is a picture of them:








In this pic, I was sexing this one, it has the small bumps at this age/size.


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm I am thinking I have a female then I have some pics but I have to get the cable so I can upload them onto the computer. Does anyone know what the average size of a female is length and weight? I am really just hoping for a big tegu.


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok well I double checked my tegu this morning to see what sex he is and after feeling around with my finger I could feel the raised buttons and I can definately see them now that I know were they are so he is definately a male :woot


----------



## Aranha (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha yaaay you used my picture . Kompis is on his way to pornstardom ;D


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

yay for tegu porn!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 11, 2008)

DZLife said:


> yay for tegu porn!!!



LOLOLOL, Too Funny!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

